# Zoloft



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I was just switched to Zoloft today. I was wondering if any of you have any personal experiences with it either helping/worsening/curing your DP or DR I'm excited to see the outcome it will have on me in a month! Give me your opinions!<3


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I know it's mainly used for anxiety I was just wondering if it's done anything for anybody's dp or dr! I know my experience may be different, I just wanted to hear some positive things about the drug


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

sperare said:


> It was the only prescription drug out of 18 that I've been on that made me want to kill myself.


This.

Antidepressants tend to increase suicidal thoughts actually... And not only are they absolutely ineffective in treating depression, but they can also have pretty severe side effects (serotonin syndrom, akathisia or permanent impotence, just to name a few... ). Especially SSRIs.

I highly recommend you watch this video : 




Edit : Positive things ? Oh, er... They are free and widely available.


----------



## henrik (Jul 27, 2013)

coco6996 said:


> I was just switched to Zoloft today. I was wondering if any of you have any personal experiences with it either helping/worsening/curing your DP or DR I'm excited to see the outcome it will have on me in a month! Give me your opinions!<3


Hi,

I really hope that you have found the right medication for you - we do react in different ways so you could have found the right medicine now to cure you!

But I started on Zoloft for a month ago and DP sensations have increased during that time. And today I have called my psych. and she decided that I should try going down to 100 mg. This is where I am now - living in a DP bubble. I cant recommend Zoloft (Sertraline) but then again for you it might be the best  I wish you luck.

Kind regards Henrik


----------

